# Both hashimoto and graves antibodies



## DaughterAlice (May 26, 2017)

I had gotten lab tests awhile back but finally had a chance to meet with an endocrinologist today. She said I have both the antibodies for graves and hashimoto. She suspected that I would eventually swing hypo and that I'm subclinical hyper at the moment so they aren't going to treat me.

Has anyone had a similar experience?

Lab resulsts:

TSH - 0.019 (range .320-5.5) this was tested twice a few days apart and the number was the same

T3 - 116.9 (range 60-181)

T4 Free - 1.44 (range .60-1.70)

TPO AB - positive (no range given only listed as positive or negative)

TSI - 252 (range <140)


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes. Have you had an ultrasound recently?

Usually once you have both antibodies it becomes difficult to stabilize on meds and surgery becomes your best bet.


----------



## DaughterAlice (May 26, 2017)

Yes they did an ultrasound and found two very small nodules, too small to biopsy she said.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

How often do they plan to retest your labs and monitor you? With high levels of antibodies, you can swing from hyper to hypo and back very quickly, so it can be hard to stabilize.


----------



## DaughterAlice (May 26, 2017)

They want to redo the blood tests every 6 months and an ultrasound every year


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> Has anyone had a similar experience?


I have high levels of both antibodies at my diagnosis of Graves disease. I only ever presented hyper labs and symptoms and took anti thyroid medication for 4.5 years before deciding to remove my thyroid.

What's happening with you - right now, is your antibodies are perfectly balanced to produce normal lab results. That only happened to me 1x during the process of trying to get diagnosed. My autoimmune disease seemed to start after several miscarriages and 1 live birth. I had wide open graves eyes during my 2nd live birth pregnancy and did not get diagnosed with Graves disease until after 3 years. I was very symptomatic and kept trying to find out what was wrong. Doctors kept pushing me to go onto antidepressants.

If you have any hyper symptoms at all you need to let your doctor know. 252 is a fairly high Graves antibody level. If you want - you can also self lab for around $60-80 for the FT-4 and FT-3 and TSH..


----------



## DaughterAlice (May 26, 2017)

Thank you all! I am very grateful for your experiences and knowledge. They did say to come back if I had any symptoms. She was unconvinced that the few symptoms I did have were necessarily related my levels since they were in the normal range. I'll just keep an eye on how I am feeling and will go in if anything new crops up.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Moving thyroid levels can cause alot of issues and with both antibodies and your posting only 1 result - can you clarify if thyroid levels have changed much from previous tests please.


----------



## DaughterAlice (May 26, 2017)

Yes, the test results I listed are the only ones I have at this point. They said to wait 6 months and have them tested again.


----------

